# Pacific Rim: Uprising: Offizieller deutscher Trailer zum apokalyptischen Sequel



## Poi-chan (7. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pacific Rim: Uprising: Offizieller deutscher Trailer zum apokalyptischen Sequel* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pacific Rim: Uprising: Offizieller deutscher Trailer zum apokalyptischen Sequel


----------



## Phone (7. Oktober 2017)

Über den ersten Film konnte man sich noch gerne Streiten aber was bitte ist das?
Wenn man es nicht wüsste könnte es auch ein Remake sein...Transformers lässt grüßen

Total öde.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Oktober 2017)

Das beste am ersten Teil war die Titelmusik.


----------



## suggysug (8. Oktober 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Über den ersten Film konnte man sich noch gerne Streiten aber was bitte ist das?
> Wenn man es nicht wüsste könnte es auch ein Remake sein...Transformers lässt grüßen
> 
> Total öde.



Ich finde irgentwie hat es dazu noch etwas von Starcraft...
Ein Transformer bewaffnet wie ein Berserker der Protoss gegen einen überdimensionalen Ultralisk der Zerg


----------



## stevem (9. Oktober 2017)

oh gott, die müssen echt jeden guten film versauen,  mixed martial arts roboter ? was für ein schwachsinn!?


----------



## theoturtle (9. Oktober 2017)

Den ersten Teil hat mir ein bekannter mit "Ist wie das Remake von Godzilla, nur mit Maschinen" gespoilert.
Habe überhaupt nichts erwartet - und wurde dafür gut mit Popkornkino unterhalten.

Mehr erwarte ich auch hier nicht - stumpfe, sinnlose Action und platte Charaktäre gepaart mit teils bombastischer Grafik. Wird bestimmt gut.

Hat denn einer wirklich erwartet ein 2ter Teil von Pacific Rim würde richtigen Inhalt bieten ? Und ist ein 2ter Teil nicht auch irgendwie immer ein Remake ?

Den Starcraft vergleich finde ich nicht mal weit hergeholt. Wobei mir was das angeht immer Staship Troopers in den Sinn kommt.


----------

